# Help with wlan adapter



## poorandunlucky (Jan 19, 2018)

Could anyone help me get my wlan adapter working with 11.1-REL?  It wasn't auto-detected...

I know it's a bad sign...


----------



## scottro (Jan 20, 2018)

You know better than that.    What sort of adapter is it? Did you try it with any other O/S?  Linux will usually identify it, boot with a  live Linux CD and see what kind of adapter it is. Then google the adapter with FreeBSD and see if anyone's had any luck. 
What do you mean it wasn't autodetected. Did sysctl net.wlan.devices show anything?  In FreeBSD-11.1 ifconfig will no longer show it if you don't create the  wlan0 device.  If the sysctl command shows the card, then you can try with my quickstart guide.  

http://srobb.net/fbsdquickwireless.html


----------



## gnath (Jan 20, 2018)

Recently I was in the same problem with my Broadcam adapter BCM4312. After searching forums I got it
detected by `ifconfig` after installing net/bwn-firmware-kmod  and related
modifications in /boot/loader.conf. Now I am trying to be connected with AP. This may be a driver problem in your case.


----------



## balanga (Jan 20, 2018)

poorandunlucky said:


> Could anyone help me get my wlan adapter working with 11.1-REL?  It wasn't auto-detected...
> 
> I know it's a bad sign...



`pciconf -lv | grep network`


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jan 21, 2018)

scottro said:


> What sort of adapter is it? Did you try it with any other O/S?
> 
> In FreeBSD-11.1 ifconfig will no longer show it if you don't create the  wlan0 device.



I didn't know that...  It worked fine with Windows, maybe Linux, but I didn't use the live CD long enough to remember...



gnath said:


> Recently I was in the same problem with my Broadcam adapter BCM4312. After searching forums I got it
> detected by `ifconfig` after installing net/bwn-firmware-kmod  and related
> modifications in /boot/loader.conf. Now I am trying to be connected with AP. This may be a driver problem in your case.



Hopefully...  it's been a little while since I looked into the wlan device, but the last mentions are pre-11.0, and I have 11.1-REL...  Not entirely sure what to do...



balanga said:


> `pciconf -lv | grep network`



That's what I was hoping for...  : )


```
none7@pci0:12:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x000d1028 chip=0x432b14e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Limited'
    device     = 'BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller'
    class      = network
```

`kldload bwn` doesn't do anything (as far as I can tell)...


----------



## gnath (Jan 22, 2018)

From debian wiki it seems that WiFi devices based on Broadcom BCM4301, BCM4306, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4321 and BCM4322 chips are on same group. You have BCM4322.


poorandunlucky said:


> kldload bwn doesn't do anything (as far as I can tell)..


Only work after installation of kernel module driver which fetch blob codes from Broadcom site.
Good luck


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks...


----------

